# Your work area and your model stash



## 12Blacktop

This may have been done before but since I'm the new guy I'll ask anyway. Lets see some pictures of your work area and your model collection/stash. I wouldn't mind seeing some of the tools you use, and some of your completed stuff as well as WIP stuff. Whos first? :thumbsup:


----------



## Rondo

My diabolical workbench of horrors:










It has not been this neat in the several years since the picture. I really need to clean up.

Sci fi:









Military:









Cars are in the closet to the left of the sci-fi shelf. Looks exactly like a bunch of egg boxes. They no longer fit in the closet.

My daughter (whose old bedroom became my hobby room) and myself tuning on her PT Kruzer.










And by "tuning" I mean "trying to make it run".


----------



## G3ML1NGZ

My first model. Rebuilding my favorite car that I foolishly sold. Intending to make a 100% replica in as much detail as my hands and eyes allow.











I haven't gotten further than this...


----------



## whiskeyrat

ok, I'll bite...

Here's my meager little workbench. A leftover from the early days of Apple Computers, got it at an employee's garage sale! Since I live in an apartment I have to make the best use of the little space I have.



And my stash... more kits than I probably have time for before I kick the bucket, knowing how long it takes me to finish just one!

USS Reliant, WWII U-Boat, 22" cutaway Enterprise, Smoothie Refit Enterprise, FineMolds 1/144 Millennium Falcon, MPC X-Wing, Lunar Models USS Discovery, USS Excelsior, USS Voyager, Enterprise-D, MPC Millennium Falcon, Captain Harlock's Arcadia (2 versions). In the plastic bin at the bottom: Aoshima K.I.T.T., Empire AT-AT, AMT Galileo Shuttle, Aoshima Mad Max Interceptor, AMT Vulcan Shuttle.



And what was in the closet: Nu-Galactica, 2 Area-51 UFO's, 2 1/350 refit Enterprise, 3 (yes 3) Space Battleship Yamato, Enterprise-E in the KSWISS box, Trek6 Klingon Battlecruiser, 1/350 TOS Enterprise, 1/1000 Enterprise for bashing, Robby The Robot, 1/537 Enterprise circa 1992.



And the shelf, which is getting *WAY* too crowded!

Space 1999 Eagle, Max Max Interceptor, Aoshima DeLorean, X-Wing, LIS Robot, 1/1000 Enterprise kitbash, Yamato, Yamato2520 (barely visible off to the left at the back) Yamato aircraft carrier, Yamato Main battleship, Harlock's Arcadia. The Refit Enterprise is just a Diamond Select toy, not a kit.


----------



## whiskeyrat

G3ML1NGZ said:


> My first model. Rebuilding my favorite car that I foolishly sold. Intending to make a 100% replica in as much detail as my hands and eyes allow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten further than this...


*That exhaust piping looks awesome already! Nice work dude!*


----------



## -Hemi-

Well I've tried to avoid, but, its a difficult topic really.. I'm a model car builder, sure! BUT I'm an even bigger Model Railroader, or well, "was" I'm merely taking a break from the trains...SO, heres my "shop"!!!!










Metal Lathe ---^










Milling Machine ---^










Staircase of Shameful collecting ---^










Model Railroader Library 1935 to 1968 ---^










Detail parts cabinet ---^










Repairs parts cabinet ---^

AND this is ONLY A START! I haven't even got pictures of my "model auto's" yet!


----------



## G3ML1NGZ

Whiskeyrat, is that an air tank with no compressor under your desk? I always worried about my little airbrush pump making too much noise in my apartment, so this is a nice way to avoid that.

And thanks for the compliment on the exhaust 

-Hemi-, I'm envious of your lathe/standing drill


----------



## whiskeyrat

G3ML1NGZ said:


> Whiskeyrat, is that an air tank with no compressor under your desk? I always worried about my little airbrush pump making too much noise in my apartment, so this is a nice way to avoid that.
> 
> And thanks for the compliment on the exhaust
> 
> -Hemi-, I'm envious of your lathe/standing drill


G3ML1NGZ that is indeed an air tank, but it is connected to a "whisper quiet" air compressor that sits on the bottom of the plastic shelving on the left (hidden from view). The benefit of the air tank is two-fold: First, you get steady pressure from an air tank instead of "pulses" of air directly from the compressor, and second, the tank will hold enough air so that the compressor only has to come on about once every ten to fifteen minutes or so for about three minutes while it pumps back up if I'm doing a lot of painting, so when I'm not doing a lot of painting, the compressor stays off most of the time.


----------



## -Hemi-

G3ML1NGZ said:


> Whiskeyrat, is that an air tank with no compressor under your desk? I always worried about my little airbrush pump making too much noise in my apartment, so this is a nice way to avoid that.
> 
> And thanks for the compliment on the exhaust
> 
> -Hemi-, I'm envious of your lathe/standing drill


That my friend is a Enco "Unimat" Machining center, that single machine seen here, is the same exact machine in 2 separate configurations. A metal Lathe, and then transformed into a Milling machine!

Best tool I've EVER bought, and I won't say what I paid, BUT, I can tell ya, I'll never find another one, complete, with ALL its attachments for a fraction, of what I paid!

Nice tho, is I can make anything I can think up, really, as long as you have 3 things, power, a good lathe tool bit, and or a good end mill, thats about a 3 or 4 flute bit, and 1/8th in diameter, I'm good to go!


----------



## Rondo

Nice setups, one and all. I tell myself that my "hoard o' kits" gives me the option to build most anything that might strike my fancy. In truth, it's just a somewhat poor investment that someone will need to liquidate someday. Better than crack and hookers though, as I constantly remind my wife. :dude:


Nice machinery Hemi!


----------



## -Hemi-

Thanks Ron,
I'll be posting some shots of my actual "work bench" in the next day or so.....


----------



## scottnkat

Here's my place. I took over a bedroom when my son moved out to get married. This is where I get to spend time with the kids and wife (yes, they all build, too). I also took over part of the bathroom downstairs (the bottom pic)


----------



## Rondo

Very nice.

"I also took over part of the bathroom downstairs (the bottom pic)"

That turned out better than it first sounded. :tongue:


----------



## -Hemi-

LOL @ Bathroom model storage. (I could take that one all over the place LMAO)

As for the car kits, I'm, ashamed....... of myself, I ain't got a 1/8th of what some of you are showing, (Like I said, I'm a true Modeler, BUT A Model Railroader so. BUT thats not to say.....over time, I'll collect as I can! My Wife, tells me I suffer from "Hoarderism", I tell her, I'm just fine (I really am enjoying EVERY second of it!)


----------



## -Hemi-

.....ohh I forgot to say, the "Bathroom stache" makes for good "Toilet reading" HOWEVER, PLEASE don't use the paper instruction to wipe, it makes following them to build the kit difficult with a buncha brown Testors paint stuck to it......

So, I thought I'd just "add" to the posting VIA "EDIT" So, heres some more of my "Work Area":










Extra Tables ---^ 
For fast needing done work, they're gone now!










Shop over-all look ---^










Train "Kit" Storage ---^










Detail and Parts Cabinet ---^










Weight Measure, and Chemical Storage (Frig.) ---^










Model Railroad Repair Bench ---^










Work Bench for model Cars ---^










Model Car "Stach" ---^

Needless to say at this point, I once owned a shop and had closed, due to health issues last year requiring me to go through open heart surgery, NOW however, because I "retired" I'm going to enjoy what I once did for fun, now that the fun is returning....


----------



## 12Blacktop

Whiskeyrat.. Where did you get that adjustable magnifying light at? One of those would come in handy for me.


----------



## Rondo

Hemi, you may not have a lot of cars (yet) but you have some nice ones. I wonder how old the Super Bee is. You remind me that I need to find some of those magnetic tool holder strips.

Working with models for a living could surely take the fun away. I think perfectionism can do the same. It's easy to turn modeling into a chore that you pay to do. Finding the right balance is sometimes a struggle.


----------



## -Hemi-

Rondo said:


> Hemi, you may not have a lot of cars (yet) but you have some nice ones. I wonder how old the Super Bee is. You remind me that I need to find some of those magnetic tool holder strips.


The Super Bee has no date on it, and "MPC" is the ONLY company printed on it, anywhere, the new ones (I've seen them locally) have "Round2 Models" printed WITH "MPC" and they carry a date.......the one I seen dated to 2009. Don't know if that means anything, but I know the one I got pictured was bought by a customer (sort of) that I took on building a car for him and that was payment, (I'm happy, its my All TIME FAVORITE car!) Now, to find one to make into a Convertible "R/T".....

you mean the one like I have pliers and such "hanging" from nearest the back edge of my work bench that has a Diet Cherry Dr. Pepper on it? I picked that up from Home Depot for I think $12. GOOD investment, I have to say as that one isn't enough I want to get about 2 more...



Rondo said:


> Working with models for a living could surely take the fun away. I think perfectionism can do the same. It's easy to turn modeling into a chore that you pay to do. Finding the right balance is sometimes a struggle.


Yeah working on models for days on end, and then working a part time "regular" job too to make up for slow times, made it seem crazy and unbearable at times, the stress levels, just wasn't no fun anymore....Now however, back "in the game" as a player, not an owner makes a bit of a difference!


----------



## G3ML1NGZ

Haven't made much progress in the last months due to buying my own place and setting up a new work area. I'm just waiting on a glass top for the desk and a lamp. Then I'm all good to go.

But here's my new work area
http://imgur.com/a/1sMLp#0


----------



## whiskeyrat

12Blacktop said:


> Whiskeyrat.. Where did you get that adjustable magnifying light at? One of those would come in handy for me.


*12Blacktop* I got that from Amazon if I remember correctly. But I'll bet you can find something comparable at Target or Lowe's.


----------



## Visitor

Want to share my happiness with you! I decided to enrich my scale-model collection with one more car, I found a good shop where I plan to buy my next model for my collection!I want it to be usefull also for you!)


----------



## Pete McKay

*No stash....*

Right now I have more than 180 pics uploading back onto Photobucket of cars I have built over the last 10 years. At one time I had 2 YouTube channels (Pete's Speed Shop and The Daily Driver) that hosted 70 videos of my builds, those video's will also eventually make it back onto Photobucket and I'll make the links available here.

But I have never had a stash, never more than 3 or 4 cars in the closet waiting to be built. I'm a builder, not really a collector. I'm on a fixed income (disabled) so I build when I can afford to, but I also put everything I can into my cars. Some of them have several hundreds of dollars of aftermarket parts, some have taken up to a year to complete. Some....never made it that far. I had to quit the hobby a little over a year ago because of problems with my hands caused by diabetes, I'm now back to building but in much smaller numbers than I had been. 

My work area is also my computer area....my dining area most of the time as well. I have an 850 sq. ft apartment so space is at a premium sometimes, LOL!!! I will have pics eventually, after I "retired" i deleted most of my content. I was pretty shot down about not being able to do the detailed work like I used to. Now I've found new ways to get some of that detail back and have a couple of projects coming up.


----------

